# Back up camera - the best way to eliminate blind spots



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

The issue of safety is always in the middle of the debate. Backup cameras will be required in all new vehicles, starting in 2018. They're about to become mandatory. The gadget is defined to be an all-important safety tool designed to fight blind spots appearing while a vehicle is reversing. 

You don't need to buy a new car to get a back-up camera, though, or spend a lot to add one to an existing vehicle. This small device manufactured by Peak sends live images of whatever is happening behind your vehicle to a screen on the dashboard, preventing collision and subsequent crash. It is aimed to make your life easier. 

Universal back-up camera system created by Peak: 
http://www.carid.com/peak-back-up-cameras-sensors/peak-back-up-camera-system-23336269.html

It comes with LCD color monitor, which securely affixes to your windshield or dashboard with suction cup mounts for easy-to-see rear coverage. It also includes an A/V input with straps allowing for visor mounting. A water resistant color camera attaches to the back of your ride’s license plate for complete rear view coverage, and a 2.4 GHz wireless transmitter installs on most vehicles in just minutes. It’s perfect for cars, SUV's, trucks, RV's and for towing boats or campers. A 12V DC Power Cord and all mounting hardware are included.

Universal rearview mirror with 4.3" TFT monitor and back-up color camera manufactured by BOSS: 
http://www.carid.com/boss-back-up-cameras-sensors/boss-audio-rear-view-mirror-system-16456324.html

* Extremely durable and highly-reliable;
* Resolution: 480 x 234 pixels;
* Pinhole camera;

This video was filmed by Car and Driver Magazine. It will give you an idea on how to install the back up camera on your vehicle. 
Hope you also find it extremely helpful! Check it out: 





Which option is the most preferable for you?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Here at CARiD, we constantly look for the ways to enhance your safety and make your vehicle more functional and convenient. So, additionally, to the rear view cameras mentioned above, we'd like to offer you our new best seller among the video parts we have.





* Click on the pics for more details.

It seems virtually impossible to keep your eyes and attention on everything that happens around. Put your mind at rest for a sec, with our innovative aftermarket rear view camera systems made by Boyo, you can be 100% that your back is securely covered. For many years, the company works on the developing of the most up-to-date camera system and auto security system technologies, to provide you with the functionality and capability you require.

Have you bought your perfect rear view camera already?


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Fellow Xys,

Can anyone recommend a make and model of rear view / backup camera that: 1) is wireless so that, besides the obvious advantage, one can later remove it easily to install in the next vehicle; 2) has a front camera on clip-on rearview mirror with LCD screen for rear cam image; 3) infrared night vision; 4) rear camera inside the rear window, not outside; 5) no drilling holes. It's very hard trying to search the jungle of tiny ads on Internet. I'd be very grateful for any tips. 
Cheers, BRIAN


----------

